# Condensation on inside of windshield



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I did do a search and could not find info on this, if there is I am sorry I started a new thread and please post where I can find it. This morning I woke up a lot of condensation on the inside of my windshield. I have never had a car do this to me before this bad. I've had it before because I left a window open or something but this was bad from the bottom to about half way up and across the whole thing. I am starting to think there is something else going on inside. I also have a funky smell , I did read about the sunroof being clogged and causing wet carpet. I have never noticed it being wet.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

There was a sunroof drain recall earlier or late last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Adding to this, sunroof drain clogging is common across all manufacturers because their engineers seem to forget that dust and debris exist in the real world.

I just got done vacuuming out about 6gal of water from the back seat storage and foams in my temporarily out of service 07 dodge ram. The seats are currently removed and the carpets are all either removed or lifted with a blower circulating air for the next week or 2. *sigh*.

Note: the drain valves on the Tig are easy to get to. The rear ones exit just behind the rear wheel wells and the front ones just require removing the 3 clips holding the wiper cowl trim down and lifting the wiper cowl and looking under it towards the A-pillars (wipers don't need to be removed). The valves are little silicone rubber flappers that can just be pulled off. (Get a female buddy to stick her hand in and remove them if you have big hands.)

Also, a limited number of Tigs have had a recall for a faulty seal somewhere in the front wiper cowl area.

You can check any open recalls through VW here.

ps: If you do have moisture in the vehicle, and are unable to do insane things like disassembling the interior to dry it, setting your AC to recirculate and maximum temperature will pull the most moisture out of the air.

pps: One other oft-overlooked source of HVAC odors is the actual cabin air filter. After a while they get stinky.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

LennyNero said:


> Adding to this, sunroof drain clogging is common across all manufacturers because their engineers seem to forget that dust and debris exist in the real world.
> 
> I just got done vacuuming out about 6gal of water from the back seat storage and foams in my temporarily out of service 07 dodge ram. The seats are currently removed and the carpets are all either removed or lifted with a blower circulating air for the next week or 2. *sigh*.
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the info


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

I can confirm that high heat + recirculate is the best low-effort way to dry an interior. I’ve used this technique on a Volvo which was left outside in the rain with the sunroof open. The A/C drain tube actually produced a steady trickle!

It would be better, of course, to attempt a more invasive repair. For example, laying the carpet out in the sun for a week will get it mostly dry.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

I haven't owned ANY vehicle (sunroof or otherwise) that hasn't had condensation inside the windshield - typically it's the transition between seasons (e.g. it's chilly in the early morning - it's warm during the day) when I might start the day with heat and spend the rest of my day with A/C.
Even without A/C -- if the outside air has high humidity -- it still gets inside the car.


My solution -- these things (below) - moisture/damp removers.
Any brand works a treat - discount stores have them.
Place a couple in the vehicle - and it makes a huge difference.










Sunroof issues and leaks = water dripping and running.
It's not going to be spread out across the inside of your windshield


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LennyNero said:


> Adding to this, sunroof drain clogging is common across all manufacturers because their engineers seem to forget that dust and debris exist in the real world.......


The real issue is that stupid owners leave their vehicles parked with the SR left open. If they opened it only while operating the vehicle there would not be a problem.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have not got anything on the recall for mine that I have seen. I do have a smell and originally thought it was my biking gear took out and stil there so its making me think there is a issue going on. I'll have to check the carpets next time it rains. It hasn't rained in awhile. Honestly If the carpet is wet I will take it in. I love doing things myself but hey if its under warranty why not have them do it. I have had 15 vehicles in my life and not one as ever had it like this. I get the change of weather does this but I mean it was just soaked with it.


----------



## logansvw2 (Nov 25, 2006)

My 2019 SEL had the condensation on the inside too and I found the rug in foot well behind drivers seat soaked. Needed 12 towels to soak up what I could and then a fan blowing on that area for three days. Took it to dealer for the drain recall they pulled up rug and dried the underpadding. So far no more leak.


----------



## RichR49 (Nov 10, 2014)

Could it be a slight leak in the heater core?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

RichR49 said:


> Could it be a slight leak in the heater core?


If it was you would have the strong smell of coolant.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

Many people don't know you should never drive with the re-circulation on. Not only does it cause the moisture in your breath to condense on the window, if it is below freezing it can ice the inside of the windows. But even worse the lack of oxygen can fatigue the driver causing an accident. If you smoke cigarettes with the A/C and the recirc is on the smoke gets sucked into the evaporator and from then on vent air reeks of smoke. It used to be easy to control the recirc but VW messed it up on my 2015 Sportwagen. If I turn the temperature control to the lowest position it subtly turns on recirc. If you don't notice and it is humid your windows will get condensate. The only time to use recirc is driving through stinky places and when you first get in a hot car and want the strongest possible A/C.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lschw1 said:


> ......It used to be easy to control the recirc but VW messed it up on my 2015 Sportwagen. If I turn the temperature control to the lowest position it subtly turns on recirc. If you don't notice and it is humid your windows will get condensate.....


Obviously VW knows that is a setting no one with a brain would use.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

I had this problem and the sunroof drains were the culprit. I observed light condensation on the inside of the windshield in the morning but paid it no mind and never had it looked at. Turns out I missed the sunroof drain recall and learned the hardway when my sunroof began pissing water during a downpour. My dealer fixed the drains and replaced the entire headliner.


----------

